# ppl



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Went to ppl today, first time, nice folks and plenty to look at if you want a large motor home.
Seems like the 19 - 24 footers get sold quickly.
Want to get some thing just for me and my fishing partner [wife] to pull and launch our small 17' pro skiff with.
Having a hard time not spending $ 50,000.
Thought we might find a bargain with a $ 30,000 budget.
Not so.
Looked at the converted vans and we both hit our heads getting through it.
Man are they cramped. 
DON'T KNOW TIL YOU GO.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Just a note, prices at PPL are negotiable. When a seller lists with PPL they approve a price window that PPL is allowed to sell the unit at. If you offer below the window PPL will call the seller to see if they want to take the offer.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

StinkBait said:


> Just a note, prices at PPL are negotiable. When a seller lists with PPL they approve a price window that PPL is allowed to sell the unit at. If you offer below the window PPL will call the seller to see if they want to take the offer.


They have an anniversary sale on this week and gave us a paper that stated the prices were not negotiable.
Didn't see anything we wanted to or could to negotiate on.
Those diesel pushers are humongous.
Like previous post, looking for a 19-24 foot class c and they were all sold.
Looks like that is a popular size.
Might save up my nickels and dimes and get a coachman Freelander at mhrv for 55,000, ouch just hurts writing that amount.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought our current travel trailer there at PPL on 59. Offered almost 4k below asking price and got it for 3k below asking price. Everything is always negotiable.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a 2013 coachman freelancer class c I will let go for $42,500. It is like brand new kept covered with 13,000 miles. 
Josh 409-554-1325


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

It's a buyers market now. Depends on how bad they want to sell it. We sold a 30' MH through PPL. No problem.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Purchased my camper from them a year and a half ago. A 2007 Jayco Jayflight that was is in awesome shape. PPL was easy to work with and had everything we needed to get started as beginner camper owners. I will say this though, you will definitely end up spending more than you expect when purchasing from them; it IS worth it though. They'll run a full check on the whole thing before you buy it and test all of the systems. I definitely had a pleasant experience with PPL. They also have a place in New Braunfels so don't forget to check their online website. Sometimes they have some pretty awesome deals up there.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I have used rvtrader in searching. I just did a search for class C '09 to present within 150 miles and some nice looking ones popped up close to what you are willing to pay.

SG2


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We picked up our new 5th wheel a couple of weeks ago and took our old 5th wheel to the PPL in New Braunfels on Saturday to have them put it on their lot. They seemed to price it fairly according to the NADA Guides.


----------

